# More Homemade Jigging Spoons



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I've made some more jigging spoons that now that I've learned a few trial and error things from the first bunch. Here are some pics.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30277&ppuser=1901
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30278&ppuser=1901
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30279


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Those look much better than what they use to. Very nice work.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice ! Hopefully we get some ice on Erie this year and you can try those out on some eyes !:B


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man if you had to buy those in a tackle shop they would cost an arm and leg. Very very nice!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

It is very cheep too. You can get 5 feet of tubing for 8 bucks. Not bad when u pay $3 a spoon.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Krusty for posting the pics again. I am getting quite the stockpile of spoons now. They are cheap and fun to make. I think I have about 70 now.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Peeple! Do you have any pics of your spoons yet? I would love to see them. Some of my first ones look like they were made with a hatchet. I'm getting better at smoothing them out without spending forever to do it. I got some nice metal files that make quick work out of it.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking to sell a few? I think my ice box would look pretty good with a few of them in there.


----------

